# &      ,

## MrMisha

!
    ().         ,     .    ,     .     ,       .       -  .
       .         ,    5       .    ,    ,          , ..,            ? 
 .         ? 
!

----------


## Enter

> .         ?

       ,       ,

----------

> ,       
>    ,    ,          , ..,            ?

  .    "",  - .
  -        200 ,   .    ,   .     .           (     ),    .   - ...     ,    "" **:        " ",     " ",

----------


## MrMisha

> ,       ,

    ,    .   

> .    "",  - .

    ,         ,      ~150       ,             -  .          ?

----------

> ,         ,      ~150       ,             -  .          ?

        -      ,       .    ,    ""    ,        .
     -      ,   .       150   .   

> ().         ,     
>    ,

    "" (    **  )  " "?     ,         ?             ,   ?

----------


## alexx76

> !
>     ().         ,     .    ,     .     ,       .       -  .
>        .         ,    5       .    ,    ,          , ..,            ? 
>  .         ? 
> !

       .  ..
 ..         ))

----------


## MrMisha

> "" (      )  " "?     ,         ?             ,   ?

  ,  . 
,     ,     ().            ( ).              ?

----------

.

----------

